# Posse presse et login:



## DHG (15 Février 2006)

Salut à tous,

depuis deux mois maintenant posse presse, l'éditeur de Login: et de bien d'autres titres, a fermé ses portes. J'étais abonné à login depuis près de deux ans et j'adorais vraiment ce magazine. L'un des rares journaux français technique sérieux comme savent le faire les américains.
Aujourd'hui plus de login:.
Alors je me demandais si l'un de vous saurait me conseiller un titre équivalent.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## hopkins (15 Février 2006)

ca m'intéresse aussi


----------



## bompi (15 Février 2006)

Malheureusement, il n'y a pas d'équivalent. En dépit de ses faiblesses, il avait de nombreuses qualités dont, entre autres, celle de s'intéresser à ce qui rapproche de près et de loin d'Unix (donc BeOS, QNX et autres).
Personnellement, je lis GNULinux et régulièrement MISC (dédié à la sécurité).
La presse informatique se découpe grosso-modo en :
- la presse Mac, jolie (plus ou moins) mais presque pas technique (quelques pages seulement par publication)
- la presse PC : grand public et généraliste, s'intéresse à Windows uniquement (la plupart), parfois à Linux (PC Express) et, une fois l'an à Mac OS X (et même, fugitivement, une fois à FreeBSD  )
- la presse "OpenSource"/Linux : elle reste très portée sur Linux, plus technique ou plus grand public, c'est selon.
Quant à la presse étrangère, elle n'est pas très représentée et en général pas terrible. DDJ est devenu beaucoup trop MS/.Net à mon goût et se cantonne toujours au développement.
Bref, mon opinion est que c'est pas bien réjouissant, quoi ...


----------



## DHG (16 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> ...et régulièrement MISC (dédié à la sécurité).
> ...


J'ai acheté quelques numéros de MISC mais ... c'est trop fort pour moi.
Je constate qu'encore une fois les français sont à la traîne en ce qui concerne les magasines techniques sérieux... 
Tant pis.
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## bompi (16 Février 2006)

MISC en est justement le contre-exemple : c'est plutôt sérieux et c'est francophone ...

Mais je ne connais pas trop la presse informatique en langue anglaise. Dit moins diplomatiquement : DDJ à part (encore qu'il ait un peu baissé, à mon goût), je ne vois que des magazines de piètre qualité. Je suppose qu'il faut trouver aux USA mêmes les bonnes revues.

Toute information est la bienvenue


----------



## FjRond (16 Février 2006)

Personnellement, si je trouve _GNU/Linux_ trop technique et abscons pour un profane, j'apprécie beaucoup _GNU Linux Pratique_. Il me fait oublier la disparition de _Précision Mac_, dont je relis encore les numéros.


----------



## DHG (17 Février 2006)

je vais de ce pas aller voir chez le marchand de journaux !!!


----------

